# "Creamcicle" a prototype gone wild



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Hi fellow slingshot enthuiest,
I have been working on a slingshot for a trade with FishDoug. I needed to make a prototype of the frame. I decided to use HDPE for this purpose. I usually just use 1/2" thick cutting board for this purpose. I simply could not get this idea I had about how to make a stripped wood grain looking HDPE sheet out of my head. So I combined the two projects. But wait there is more!!!! Also been wanting to try "flipclips" available from Nathan Masters one of our members here his web site is Simple-Shot.com. So I threw them in the mix. Everything went together very well. I made the first two 3/4" thick and that works well. Then I decide to make two more 7/8" thick so the clip screw could be counter bored and made flush. I think it looks a little cleaner but they shoot the same. The pickle forks were cut out of the waste.
The striped HDPE was made by cutting 5 gal buckets into 1 1/4" strips and laying them up in a pattern in a 8"x 8" Teflon coated cake pan. Instead of dumping it into a wood mold I just let it start to firm up a little then left it in the pan and put a board on top and bottom and clamped to avoid warpage.
The thing I like most is there is no sanding or buffing  this stuff works like butter. The end results are nice. So I am happily working on the metal final version now. That one takes some sanding    Oh well. You can click on the pictures for a larger view.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Love them:lol:


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

That is an awesome bunch of shooters!!! The 2 little ones are sweet. Love the swirls as well.

Todd


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

You are NOT going to lose any of those if you drop them.

A lot of people make zombie stoppers. These look like clown killers. I've Seen clowns.


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

Your work amazes me more every time. Fishdoug is going to be one lucky man. If you ever get too many, I'd be happy to take them off your hands, lol.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

flipgun said:


> You are NOT going to lose any of those if you drop them.
> A lot of people make zombie stoppers. These look like clown killers. I've Seen clowns.


The color never really came into question it was all about the process. Then when they were done I thought the same as you Clown Killers!!!!! I want some lime green buckets now!!!!  Anyhow they keep you alert while shooting!!!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Great looking material!

Nothing about those looks DIY. I would have assumed it was factory made by the ton.


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Cool looking shooters


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

This is some hdpe!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Awesome work Randy! They look good enough to lick.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

You're such a bada$$ craftsman. :bowdown:


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

What a great result. You have mastered HDPE like you've mastered wood and metal. 
I feel the same about my fab work when looking at yours, as I do my shooting when watching Treefork shoot. 
Inferior but inspiring.

I've got to get my hands on some buckets. Does the Teflon pan work great for HDPE?

I shared a link to this in the HDPE sheet topic.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Hot Dawg!! Those are just too cool.

Those right there make me want to make one. Especially hearing the simplified mold. That was the thing I was not wanting to go through the trouble with, another construction project.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Man, those are super cool!


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Awesome Craftsmanship!


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Yeah&#8230;&#8230;..very cool!!! LBH2


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Lolly Pop shooters so cool ! 
very nice !
any pics of the making ? 
Cheers


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Beanflip said:


> What a great result. You have mastered HDPE like you've mastered wood and metal.
> I feel the same about my fab work when looking at yours, as I do my shooting when watching Treefork shoot.
> Inferior but inspiring.
> 
> ...


It works like a dream. pops out like an ice cube  I will share that I melted mine much longer. I did several test runs and the time went from 1 1/2 hours for 1" thickness to 2 1/2 hours for the pan full which was 1 1/2 deep I think. The longer time lets the air bubbles come up. I also found better results at 400 degrees F verses 375 F. I found 425 degrees F to be the burning point.
I did not worry if it got a little burn on top as the top layer is planned off to get a flat surface. I also planned off the bottom to get to a clean pattern of lines.
I let the block cool for 5 to 10 minutes it would shrink and pull away from the sides of the pan. Then I put a simple 8"x 8" plywood block on top and under the pan and put the clamps on each corner. It took 4 hours to cool enough to let the clamps off. I let it cool overnight to relax and cool completely before I planned it down.
If you want a 3/4" thick sheet I cut my strips 1 1/4" wide and filled the pan almost tight. Next time I will pack them in very tight. These slingshots result from 4 buckets at a cost of under ten dollars new. I use a utility knife blade to scrape off all print on the buckets. I cut the bottom off and just below the rings off and then I cut the flat center section into strips on the table saw with a plastic blade. The strips must be very clean. Any of the black stuff that happens from the saw cuts needs to be scrapped off or it will not laminate in that spot.
Hope this is helpful


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Now that right there is some awesome work!!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Can-Opener said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> > What a great result. You have mastered HDPE like you've mastered wood and metal.
> ...


Thanks for the info. How many teeth on the plastic cutting blade (assuming 10 in)?


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

80 tooth triple chip. plastic blade same as you would use for Formica or Plexiglas.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Love the pickle bone design (2nd to the last picture). You're awesome, Randy.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Sweet set of shooters Randy! You never disappoint.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow! awesome work. Thing looks delicious :thumbsup:


----------



## Haken (Jan 14, 2011)

looks like smoked salmon , delicious. very nice work.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

I've seen a lot of people post home made hdpe board cuts... But your is one of the most stunning. It is inspiring. I love watching your work!

Sent from my iPhone using Outdoor Forums


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

The Lollipops of Doom!!!! 

AWESOME work, my friend!!! Very creative, eye pleasing and functional!!! The designs are GREAT!!

Also another thing that came to my mind was the "Ebru" oriental patterns, made with ink on water!!

Another SUPERB creation!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Neo Catapults (May 28, 2014)

Eyecatching desing (colors and shape)! Great shooters!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey Randy,

very nice looking Shooters.

Amazing how you can not only deal with, but master any kind of given material.

Really great job!

They look very `tasty`and do remind me of those Strawberry-Cream Candys 


__
https://flic.kr/p/534542245


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

I don't know if I would shoot 'em! Or eat 'em! Good thing you made more than one. They look sweet literally! :bowdown:


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

muy coloridas y chulas


----------



## jodigirl (Jun 10, 2013)

leon13 said:


> Lolly Pop shooters so cool !
> very nice !
> any pics of the making ?
> Cheers


My first thought was lollipops as well. Swirls are cool


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Stunners!

Your work is superb!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

, You are the chief :wave:


----------



## zeronest (May 26, 2014)

they look tasty, i need to start collecting some hdpe now


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Those look delicious.


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Ohh really cool, like candies


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Wow. Nicely done. They really do look edible.


----------

